# That awkward moment when you're not sure what to write for a title...



## ever (May 21, 2012)

Hello, everyone. My name is Brittany and I've been around horses almost my whole life but I haven't done a lot of serious riding. I ride western and own a bay Quarter Horse mare named Maggie Lark who I bought as a trail horse and then began working with on barrels and poles, then moving on to practicing a little western pleasure though I'm not sure I would want to stick with it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!! And hi would have been fine 

Pics of your horse?


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally! You joined! I'm proud! xD


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Would love to see some photos of Maggie Lark whenever you get the chance.


----------



## ever (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes guys, and I'm currently trying to figure out everything here on HF.








This was a picture of Lark from last summer when I got her.

Edit: And oh my god is that big. o.o I need to resize that.


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Hi!! Congrats


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's so pretty  And hahaha no worries, we're all used to HUUUGE pictures


----------



## Transformer14 (Jun 2, 2012)

WOW your horse is gorgeous 
loving the title lol


----------



## fadingtwilight (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

